# How much horse power? 1971 Ford 3000



## ZigZaggin (Jan 11, 2012)

Greetings. Looking for a tractor that can handle a 5ft wide king kutter tiller. I'm new to tractors but have been searching for a month now and you learn alot just by reading the ads. I've come across a nice ford 3000, owner says 3600 hrs but how can you be sure? Also has a select-o-speed transmission. Are these transmissions reliable? The King Kutter site says 25-40 hp and the 3000 has has 42 HP. 

Is that really enough HP? Anyone out there have experience with King Kutter Tillers and the power they really require?

thanks for your time!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I have a 5' King Kutter tiller. and a Ford 3600 tractor (about the same as a 3000). Plenty of power. Never had a problem with the tiller. My tractor has about 3800 hours on it and still runs fine. 

The select-o-speed transmission can be problematic, requiring fluid and filter changes, and adjustments, which you would have to learn. Plus they can have pump and valve problems. There aren't many mechanics around that really know the SOS transmission. 

In other forums, guys have recommended replacing an SOS transmission with a gear-type transmission. A gear type transmission is generally trouble-free. Of course they have a clutch which can be a problem.

Also, diesel engines are nice.


----------

